
Innovating during a recession - nreece
http://sloanreview.mit.edu/improvisations/2009/02/11/innovating-during-a-recession/
======
gne1963
I am a huge fan of Jim Collins and "Good to Great". The "stop doing list" is a
great discipline to instill in any organization.

